# Anyone have 10gal/37.85L of aquarium gravel + weight scale?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Would like to know how heavy 10gal of aquarium gravel weighs? 

I don't have 10gal of gravel in a 10gal tank and a working weight scale to check. 

Perhaps if you know someone that works in a LFS could you pop the question to them and have a scale weigh in? Thanks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have gravel stored in a 5g bucket that I could weigh for you, would that be close enough?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I have gravel stored in a 5g bucket that I could weigh for you, would that be close enough?


5g x 2= 10g


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> 5g x 2= 10g


LOL, I wasn't sure if it needed to be *exact* volume and tank weight!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

carmenh said:


> LOL, I wasn't sure if it needed to be *exact* volume and tank weight!


lol I guess i should bite my tongue if OP wants to include aquarium weight. but it doesnt sould like he does. Just make sure you deduct the weight of the aquarium to get the gravel only weight


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Fews months ago I sold 2 x 5gal buckets of gravel and it was about 130lbs.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I have gravel stored in a 5g bucket that I could weigh for you, would that be close enough?


Works for me. Just make sure to zero the scale on empty bucket before weigh in. Thanks.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Fews months ago I sold 2 x 5gal buckets of gravel and it was about 130lbs.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, so the bucket was almost but not quite full and was 63lb. I can't weigh the bucket without dumping the gravel but it can't be more than 2lb or so...


----------

